# Bigger dogs that pull!



## alexpb22 (Jul 29, 2010)

How do people who walk dogs professionally cope when the dog they're walking is completely untrained?

For example I walk two lovely well behaved dogs but have just taken on a 3rd who is a young Dalmatian who pretty much rips my arm out of it's socket when she walks. The problem is that it really destroys the walk for the other dogs plus all my attention is focused on the Dalmation and trying to keep her under control!

Does anyone have any experience of this type of problem and if so what did you do? I feel like she should be walked on her own initially (something that I can't offer) but it's really up to the owner to train their dog to walk on the lead and then I can continue that training when out with her myself.

What I don't want though is for the other dogs to suffer as a result and pick up bad habits!


----------



## DobermannZoe (Mar 3, 2012)

This is a guess but wouldnt the dog walkers refuse? I think I would...


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I think you are absolutely right and the owner will know how bad the dog is on lead because they will be experiencing the same sort of problem. Why don't you suggest further training or the use of a harness or dogmatic.

I have 3 Danes one of which is a big boy and he pulled so much so that my joints were and still are extremely painful, however, I introduced a dogmatic to the equasion and I have to say he picked it up within 20 mins or so and it has made such a difference to walks. He now doesn't pull so much when the Dogmatic is off either.


----------



## alexpb22 (Jul 29, 2010)

Well I was thinking that I should recommend that they get someone else and that she is walked on her own to start with whilst they train her (if they train her)! She is a lovely dog but has no training, has issues with other dogs approaching and I do strive to walk balanced well behaved dogs and at the moment she is definitely not well balanced.

I actually have a dogmatic for my dog that I used to use and could maybe try that although I think it will be too small for her, they are great things but maybe they could try getting one. Problem is I need to walk her tomorrow.

I think I will suggest monitoring it for a few days and then if it doesn't work I will help them find someone else who can walk her on her own.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

alexpb22 said:


> Well I was thinking that I should recommend that they get someone else and that she is walked on her own to start with whilst they train her (if they train her)! She is a lovely dog but has no training, has issues with other dogs approaching and I do strive to walk balanced well behaved dogs and at the moment she is definitely not well balanced.
> 
> I actually have a dogmatic for my dog that I used to use and could maybe try that although I think it will be too small for her, they are great things but maybe they could try getting one. Problem is I need to walk her tomorrow.
> 
> I think I will suggest monitoring it for a few days and then if it doesn't work I will help them find someone else who can walk her on her own.


I hear what you are saying but this could be good for your reputation if you crack it. I would give the owners a call and voice your concerns about her behaviour and let them know you are willing to work with her but it is going to need their help with training and possibly the use of a Dogmatic or harness. It's their choice if they go elsewhere, don't think they will though.


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Why wont you walk single dogs if needed?


----------



## alexpb22 (Jul 29, 2010)

I do walk single dogs but only outside of my peak hours.

The reason being that I have several existing clients that want their dogs walked between 12 and 2pm (to break up the full working day). These dogs are all happy going out with each other and my clients like them going out as a group because they get a lot of socialisation. 

I usually try and take them out for a couple of hours but only charge for one. By the time I've collected them all, walked them and then dropped them all off again in the different areas, half the day is gone and logistically I couldn't make it work walking one at a time. If I did then I'd only be able to walk about 2 dogs a day and once you've paid for petrol and other costs I wouldn't be making anything to even vaguely live off.

If the Dalmation didn't need to be walked at the same time as my others then it wouldn't be a problem but unfortunately she does so I can't walk her on her own.

I agree though that I should make this work so have come up with a solution which I think will work for all parties concerned.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I will never take on a dog that pulls on lead to that extent. My health, enjoyment of my day and the other dogs enjoyment are far more important than a few pennies at the end of the week.
If they want a trainer they should pay for one, I am a dog walker!

I made the mistake once and the owners did nothing to correct the problem. Never again


----------



## bestforpets (Jan 17, 2012)

I make clients aware that to be suitable for a dogwalking service, their dog needs to have a general level of behaviour - ie walking sensibly on the lead, good recall (if going to be let off), no excessive jumping up, aggression etc. Otherwise it is a trainer they need, not a dogwalker. I have come across a couple of clients over the years who believe that a couple of walks a week with someone else means that they don't need to make any efforts to train the dog themselves. One of the clients refused to make any changes or accept any help, so I had no choice but to terminate their contract. The other finally admitted that things had got out of hand and took advantage of the training help offered, so it can go one of two ways. Whatever the outcome, as long as you speak to the owner in a professional manner about the problem, they should respect your decision.

At the end of the day you have to think of yourself and, like you say, the effect it will have on the other better behaved dogs. Also, if you get pulled over and hurt, will this client reimburse you for any time you need to take off? I don't think so.

Have a look at PureDogListeners - YouTube
These harnesses are fantastic - I haven't known a dog yet that they haven't worked for. Would definately be worth a try if you want to work with this dog.

Good luck.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

bestforpets said:


> I make clients aware that to be suitable for a dogwalking service, their dog needs to have a general level of behaviour - ie walking sensibly on the lead, good recall (if going to be let off), no excessive jumping up, aggression etc. Otherwise it is a trainer they need, not a dogwalker. *I have come across a couple of clients over the years who believe that a couple of walks a week with someone else means that they don't need to make any efforts to train the dog themselves*. One of the clients refused to make any changes or accept any help, so I had no choice but to terminate their contract. The other finally admitted that things had got out of hand and took advantage of the training help offered, so it can go one of two ways. Whatever the outcome, as long as you speak to the owner in a professional manner about the problem, they should respect your decision.
> 
> At the end of the day you have to think of yourself and, like you say, the effect it will have on the other better behaved dogs. Also, if you get pulled over and hurt, will this client reimburse you for any time you need to take off? I don't think so.
> 
> ...


It definitely needs to be a two way process - if the owners can't or won't take the time to train their dog then they really shouldn't have one!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I bet it's one of the reasons they get you to walk the dog ! As they can't/don't want to train the dog and don't want to be dragged along themselves by it :001_rolleyes:

I would suggest to them some sort of training aid at the very minimum. I have to walk my beagle on a anti-pull harness as she just pulls while trying to track a sent and asking a beagle not to sniff a sent is near on impossible :lol:


----------



## DOGPERSON (Nov 28, 2011)

yep, dalmatians can be like that.

You need to consider your health and the benefits for the dog.

option A would be to get them to get the dog a halty and it should slow them down a lot, alternatively offer them solo walks for half the time at the same price - until they get the halty or training sorted.

good luck


----------



## Beverage (Mar 22, 2012)

Cedar milans website has a lot of information on mastering the walk. Love him or hate him he does regularly walk with a large pack without problems. maybe do one research there?


----------



## GaryRegnier (Apr 27, 2012)

When he was young my Boxer was trained by me to walk perfectly but my ex wife started to let him pull (admittedly it helped her walk up the hills) and he never really got back to being good again. I am hopeful that now my office job is finishing that I will be able to spend more time walking him again as I would not expect someone else to have to retrain or play tug of war with him
Best wishes
Gary


----------

